
A Surprisingly Underutilized Tactic for Getting 20% Plus More Ecommerce Sales - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/articles/1689/a-surprisingly-underutilized-tactic-that-can-help.html
======
vikramkr
This article doesnt read very legit, I'm sure it's a useful tactic but
claiming that a complex behavioral phenomenon is controlled by a single gene
that's being investigated using crispr is, well, questionable at best and it
doesnt lead to a lot of confidence to the validity of the rest if the
arguments made by the article

